# Age Thread 2014



## BRN (Feb 8, 2014)

It's that time again!

Hey folks.

Another year has passed and it's time to begin, isn't it? I get a little bit bigger, but then I'll admit, I'm just the same as I was. Now... don't you understand? 

2013 was a year. In that time, let's take a look at some unique trivia:

 - In a year, the earth's rotation has slowed down by 0.00002 seconds. That is to say that, since this date in the previous year, each day and each night is lasting 0.00001 seconds longer.
 - Three million (3,000,000) hectares of the Amazon rainforest was felled. Two football fields per second.~
 - 350,000 babies were born each day, and 152,000 people died each day.
 - You got closer to dying.

What's your age, folks?


----------



## Tailmon1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'll be 54 soon. No wonder they call me Grandma Fox.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 8, 2014)

De-stickied last year's thread and stickied this one. 

I'm 16 currently but I'll be 17 by the time of the date in the poll. Yay for a new age category!


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 8, 2014)

19, 20 on Dec 15 \:3/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'll be 26.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 8, 2014)

Be 18 by the middle of march.


Eighteen, and I don't what I need. Eighteen, and I don't know what I want.


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Feb 8, 2014)

15 right now. Will have 16 on December 27.


----------



## Nashida (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm 25 now but will be 26 in June. No wonder I got those AARP letters today.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 8, 2014)

F**k I did that wrong, I accidentally put how old I am now


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 8, 2014)

Going to be 24 in March.


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 8, 2014)

This is not fair, I am so old there are no more groups for me to move to when I grow up! But not to worry, Tailmon will always be younger than me!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 8, 2014)

I'll be 20

fuk


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm 20.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2014)

I will be 31.

It is my birthday on the 26th of February.


----------



## SnC (Feb 9, 2014)

Gibby said:


> I'll be 20
> 
> fuk



Ha! Welcome to old age. I'll be 22, by the way.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2014)

ohgod i'll be 24 what am i doing with my life


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 9, 2014)

Jashwa said:


> ohgod i'll be 24 what am i doing with my life


You mean besides being a cat? I dunno, lol.


----------



## Pepe le Chew (Feb 9, 2014)

Zenia said:


> I will be 31.
> 
> It is my birthday on the 26th of February.



Yay! Another 30+ year old!  (I'll be 33, the 18th of March.)



Tailmon1 said:


> I'll be 54 soon. No wonder they call me Grandma Fox.



You're young, you!


----------



## Percy (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll be 20 in a little over two months. Two months and a week, to be exact.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll be 17 this year.
I've heard it's better than 16.


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 9, 2014)

ill be 17 by 2015
goddamn 2013 was a fast year


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 9, 2014)

Well, my bracket hasn't changed and I'm still gonna be a little bit of a young minority. I'll be 16 by then. Heh.


----------



## SnC (Feb 9, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'll be 17 this year.
> I've heard it's better than 16.



It is! It's one year closer to being legally accountable for your actions. Better rack up those crimes now!


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 9, 2014)

SnC said:


> It is! It's one year closer to being legally accountable for your actions. Better rack up those crimes now!


atleast we dont have to deal with the age 16 maturity phase
goddamn that was sooo bad, sooooooooo horificaly bad!
 NEVER AGAIN


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 9, 2014)

It's scary to think I'll be 22 by then D=

I always hate having birthdays now.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 9, 2014)

SnC said:


> It is! It's one year closer to being legally accountable for your actions. Better rack up those crimes now!



Well, technically, in Texas, I will be legal o3o


----------



## Carnau (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm going to be 24


----------



## Phyllostachys (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow, I am already 24. Under East Asian age system, 26. I really should stop wasting my time and try to be more prepared/productive before its too late....


----------



## RedDagger (Feb 10, 2014)

I wonder the results will be similar, or the amounts move up a notch. I get to move into another bracket, so hooray for aging...


----------



## Rassah (Feb 10, 2014)

BRN said:


> - In a year, the earth's rotation has slowed down by 0.00002 seconds. That is to say that, since this date in the previous year, each day and each night is lasting 0.00001 seconds longer.



Physics says, "Fuck you, GPS! But only a little. I'll be gentle, baby."

And by the way, one of the smartest people in the world that I know of (not the smartest, but way way way up there) just turned 19, so don't let old people tell you you're dumb cause you're young.

EDIT: Also, you misspelled "*baldly* go where no man" yada yada.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm 25 (26 for the purpose of the poll) and I'm a little surprised that age group has the largest population on this poll.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2014)

31


----------



## Jags (Feb 12, 2014)

21, 22 this year ^^


----------



## Ramblik (Feb 12, 2014)

wait what, itÂ´s already 2014?
*checks calendar*
what...what happened to 2013 Oo

gonna be 25, things are finally moving where I want them to


----------



## M town wolf (Feb 12, 2014)

I will be 21 yay still young


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 12, 2014)

17.


----------



## Animosus (Feb 15, 2014)

Turned 18 two and half weeks ago.


----------



## Inpw (Feb 15, 2014)

Turning 28 this year. Crap! Them 30's are coming closer.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 15, 2014)

Im 23, 23 years of sadness


----------



## gregourii (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll be 25 by Christmas this year. Right now I'm 24 :3


----------



## DeCatt (Feb 16, 2014)

19 next week


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll be 15 by Christmas, 14 right now.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 16, 2014)

22 in just under 6 months, so I've gotta stick with the "maturity age" (which I o'course don't exploit) for now ♪


----------



## KyryK (Feb 18, 2014)

2014 will mark my twentieth year on this barren rock hurtling through a cold and unforgiving solar system.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 18, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> 2014 will mark my twentieth year on this barren rock hurtling through a cold and unforgiving solar system.



Yay, we'll all be closer to extinction!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm going to be 20, dayum


----------



## Weiss (Mar 11, 2014)

Kinda regret using my real name now.... Aaaaaaah 27


----------



## Benji (Mar 11, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Kinda regret using my real name now.... Aaaaaaah 27



We didn't know it was real until now...

lol

Forgot to post when I answered the poll last week.  I'm 20, will be 21 this summer.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 11, 2014)

People who know me (and probably go here) do. Ah


----------



## mysticfyre (Mar 12, 2014)

And I'm one out of 6 above the age of 33. Whoo...


----------



## pokesonicfan11 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm only going to be 15 by then XD Birthday's in June :3


----------



## zacharida (Mar 15, 2014)

ill be 14 by christmas 2014. my birthdays may the 6th :3


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 15, 2014)

16, gonna be 17 on December 18th. :U


----------



## AriKantor (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks like quite a hefty amount of furs here are 17-19. Yay for not being alone~


----------



## Weiss (Mar 16, 2014)

Isn't there a Older Fox Fur here?


----------



## Badgerkatch (Mar 19, 2014)

On the wrong end of my twenties, blah XD


----------



## Benji (Mar 19, 2014)

pokesonicfan11 said:


> I'm only going to be 15 by then XD Birthday's in June :3





zacharida said:


> ill be 14 by christmas 2014. my birthdays may the 6th :3





Daemonium said:


> 16, gonna be 17 on December 18th. :U



So *young*!!  ALL of you.  I was quite a bit younger than you all when I get into furriness, but still...I just thought I was an oddball.  I was and still probably am.

My only advice is this: make sure and get some other hobbies too.  Pick up drawing or play an instrument.  Preferably not the _flute_...


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm 18 hombrÃ©s, bring on the..... Well, nothing really.

Shit.


----------



## Benji (Mar 19, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> I'm 18 hombrÃ©s, bring on the..... Well, nothing really.
> 
> Shit.



Well, you could bring on the yiff.  Depending on the state you live in...

Just sayin ;-)


----------



## Badgerkatch (Mar 19, 2014)

oh goodness XD


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 19, 2014)

Benji said:


> Well, you could bring on the yiff.  Depending on the state you live in...
> 
> Just sayin ;-)


Oooooo, Benji bendin' the PG-13 rules now! Y'all betta' watch out! :V


----------



## Benji (Mar 19, 2014)

Daemonium said:


> Oooooo, Benji bendin' the PG-13 rules now! Y'all betta' watch out! :V



Just a slight bend. Barely a boop. I'm still playing safe. 

Just **** and **** with ****...in today's unnecessary censorship. ;-)


----------



## CamouflageSheep (Mar 19, 2014)

Benji said:


> Just a slight bend. Barely a boop. I'm still playing safe.
> 
> Just **** and **** with ****...in today's unnecessary censorship. ;-)



You rebel. Better watch it with all the 'kids' here


----------



## Benji (Mar 19, 2014)

CamouflageSheep said:


> You rebel. Better watch it with all the 'kids' here



=-P
|-)
=-D

Taste no evil...See no evil...Be no evil


----------



## Misomie (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm freshly 19.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 19, 2014)

CamouflageSheep said:


> You rebel. Better watch it with all the 'kids' here



Pffffftttttttt XD


----------



## Dawnedge (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm 15, nothing special.


----------



## Feyleaf (Mar 26, 2014)

28.  And still dressing like a catholic school girl. *sigh* Oh well. as long as I can get away with it.


----------



## Synacye (Apr 1, 2014)

Lies! 16 was totally cooler


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Apr 1, 2014)

14 going to 15


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 2, 2014)

*whistles slowly*
And here I thought my 24 years (25 in late May) was normal. So many kids...
Curse my being used to the roster of more mature forum sites!


----------



## BrazenBull (Apr 7, 2014)

Huh...28. I suddenly feel kinda inappropriate. I know I shouldn't but, it still makes me feel weird.


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 9, 2014)

Well got you all beat, 65 old enough to be most of your grand parent, married for 43 and I have been out as transgender for 14 years.


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 9, 2014)

You only got me by ten! so there! Not even old enough to be my dad!!!!!!


----------



## Copycat (Apr 12, 2014)

17. This i s my last year to be able to play "Dancing Queen"


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 19, 2014)

18 in 3 months...wait I'll have responsibilities? This is bullshit!


----------



## dogit (Apr 26, 2014)

I was sort of surprised at 15 to less that 17. Don't know why just thought it would be higher.


----------



## dawgz (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm another of the endangered species known as the grey muzzle.  All of 6 of us represented here amongst two age brackets at 43.  Oh well.  Nuttin' says I can't still put on a fursuit and have a bit of fun.  >


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 30, 2014)

dawgz said:


> I'm another of the endangered species known as the grey muzzle.  All of 6 of us represented here amongst two age brackets at 43.  Oh well.  Nuttin' says I can't still put on a fursuit and have a bit of fun.  >


I don't know why, but I think it's so damn cool that people of your age enjoy being part of the fandom. :3


----------



## Theralth (Apr 30, 2014)

21 in less than 3 months, looking back, I must say that the last 6 years have gone past really fast, or at least I feel like it!


----------



## Neviam (May 24, 2014)

Turned 19 back in February, so I'll still be that age by Christmas 2014. I'm starting to feel old ;__;


----------



## Deep Blu Issy (May 24, 2014)

21, bleh. Nothing exciting, really


----------



## Nekokami (May 31, 2014)

I'm gonna be 15 at the end of this year. One year off being legal...


----------



## 0rang3 (May 31, 2014)

16, yay.


----------



## darknido (Jun 1, 2014)

32


----------



## PicoPicaza (Jun 1, 2014)

I'll be coming up on 25 with the New Year.  My days as a spring chicken are numbered.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 2, 2014)

27 right now, will be 28 on November 10th, so 28 by the aforementioned date.


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 2, 2014)

I was surprised too.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 3, 2014)

I turned 19 of this year. I can't wait to be 20 so I can complain about getting "old" hahaha! Youngsters these days.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 3, 2014)

I remember this thread.
Im 31 bitches!
Grey muzzle pride!
Exclamation point


----------



## Owlfeather (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm 43 this year, whippersnappers! Get off my lawn!


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2014)

Turning 18 on Thursday. Feels weird to know that I've been here since I was 16.


----------



## Nathaniel Jack (Jun 23, 2014)

I'll be 19 on next christmas! ~


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm going to be 17 next month!
On the 6th


----------



## Forsaken (Jun 23, 2014)

19. wewt!


----------



## RabidLynx (Jun 26, 2014)

crap, i voted this wrong. I didn't realize that I was supposed to put the age I will be on Christmas this year. I instead put my current age. 

Yeah, right now I'm 14. I'll be 15 by Christmas. So far I've only seen only one person here younger than me, but they don't seem to be active... that or I don't see them when they are active. So does that make me the youngest here?


----------



## Hachiro (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll be a sexy quarter of a century. 

Not bad. Not bad _at_ all.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 30, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> crap, i voted this wrong. I didn't realize that I was supposed to put the age I will be on Christmas this year. I instead put my current age.
> 
> Yeah, right now I'm 14. I'll be 15 by Christmas. So far I've only seen only one person here younger than me, but they don't seem to be active... that or I don't see them when they are active. So does that make me the youngest here?


I'm also 14, turning 15 in December.
So you're not the youngest! Unless your birthday is later than mine. (December 5)

EDIT: Just checked your profile. You're 3 days younger than me. So you could well be the youngest here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2014)

20


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll still be 19 but my next birthday I'll be 20 

I always forget I'm 19 too, I still think I'm 17 at the least


----------



## Casual Cat (Jun 30, 2014)

Ill be 24 in.. 24 days actually. Cool beans.


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally 18.... nothing's really changed.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 3, 2014)

I should be 22 by Christmas  Time moves way too fast


----------



## DameKathryn (Aug 3, 2014)

I'll be 24 in November


----------



## Io. (Aug 7, 2014)

I'll be turning 24 come September~
I keep feeling so old *huffs*


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 7, 2014)

I'll be 24 in September.


----------



## McNab (Aug 7, 2014)

28. I've stopped counting after 21. had to look it up


----------



## silver_foxfang (Aug 13, 2014)

I was thinking its weird there are so many here that are so young. than i realized i made this account when i was 16.. five years in five days! feels that way anyhow!


----------



## Mauve (Aug 13, 2014)

I am currently 22 years old. I will be 23 in 17 days (8/30).


----------



## Nyeowzers (Aug 28, 2014)

Should make a few of you feel better, 33 in December.  My how the time does fly... Youngens eat it up now.


----------



## Seiaryu (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll be 28!!


----------



## furspot (Aug 31, 2014)

I will have lived 58 years by the end of 2014.  A real minority.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 3, 2014)

I'll be 22 by the time the poll closes, but still 21 at christmas. (Birthday is 2nd Jan)
I should not be 22 wots goin on.


----------



## Coffee Lion (Sep 5, 2014)

I had just turned 23 back in August.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 5, 2014)

Still gonna be 26.


----------



## SilentDreamer28 (Sep 12, 2014)

I am 26 but Ill be 27 in December.


----------



## Keiko Love (Sep 14, 2014)

I'll be 15... my gosh I'm so little. ;n;


----------



## Pollotuc (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm 21 and will be 21 on this christmas!


----------



## Skoda (Sep 14, 2014)

Turned 20 this year.

Whoop-de-doo.


----------



## Skritchh (Sep 17, 2014)

I'll be 19, but almost 20. 

I don't feel 20.


----------



## ~Jester (Sep 22, 2014)

26 in Jan, gawd I'm old.


----------



## OceanOrca (Sep 22, 2014)

24 here 25 in Feburary.


----------



## Chaossal (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm 22~


----------



## stingwolf2000 (Sep 22, 2014)

40....i feel alone with that age....


----------



## Coffox (Sep 28, 2014)

17.

Just a few more months until i turn 18.

*Then i get to click YES to all the websites!*


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 29, 2014)

Coffox said:


> 17.
> 
> Just a few more months until i turn 18.
> 
> *Then i get to click YES to all the websites!*



But what if you already did! D:


----------



## FreeziePaws (Oct 23, 2014)

In June I turned 17! ERF!


----------



## MyLittleFnordy (Nov 15, 2014)

30 :'( For the love of Odd 30 :sad:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 15, 2014)

45


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 15, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> 45


HAH, see? I_ told you_ you weren't the oldest. :3
You strike me as a very young at heart/immature (in a good way) kinda person. â™¥


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 15, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> 45



The way you act, I thought you were in your 20s ^^;


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 15, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> The way you act, I thought you were in your 20s ^^;



I do my best. Its hard for my age to keep up with pop cultures. Sometimes when topics gets shit serious/complex for my slowly deminishing brain I just don't know what to say


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 16, 2014)

I thought I've answered this thread...guess not. I am 26 years of age. Pretty average around these parts.


----------



## EnthusiasticPup (Dec 13, 2014)

16 turning 17 january 8th


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 13, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> 45



Ha! I knew you were a dirty old man C:

but yea, you don't show it much. Age is merely a state of mind once you're past your teens anyway.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 13, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Ha! I knew you were a dirty old man C:



That's the best compliment I've heard from you for the longest time.


I thought everyone was aware about my age since I posted my pic on the mugshot/selfie thread


----------



## Funeral (Dec 14, 2014)

22 years of age.
The last time I celebrated my day of birth was when I turned 19.
I do not like aging, yet it happens faster and faster with each turn of the Wheel of the Year.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Jan 14, 2015)

37 here.

I wear my Greymuzzle card with pride. . .now. . .gimme my special discounts, turn down that loud music, stop driving so fast, and GET OFF MY DAMN LAWN!!!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 14, 2015)

22 here!  Body age is super irrelevant thought...it's the mind that dictates your true age...


----------



## Filter (Jan 15, 2015)

In my thirties.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

28 here. My 30s are creeping up on me. Then my balls get all old and wrinkly.

Sunrise. Sunset. C'est la vie. :-|


----------



## Bostoniscold (Jan 24, 2015)

21 and living it up


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm turning 18 soon, but no doubt I won't be back to edit this post every year so just round it off and say that I'm 40.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 24, 2015)

I get to change my vote this year I think... 21 in 2 weeks.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 24, 2015)

17.


----------



## LI.Reaver() (Jan 26, 2015)

19. And 3 weeks.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 26, 2015)

Someone should make a thread for 2015...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 26, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> Someone should make a thread for 2015...



I'll do it.


----------

